# Gaming PC für &lt;1300€



## GenPipapo (12. Mai 2018)

*Gaming PC für <1300€*

Guten Morgen,

bei notebooksbilliger.de habe ich mir Teile für einen Gaming-PC  zusammengestellt. Ich habe mich bereits zu jedem Teil viel informiert.  Trotzdem wollte ich nochmal eure Meinung dazu hören. Spielen möchte ich  Rocket League, Far Cry 5, War Thunder, usw. Ansonsten schaue ich vor  allem YouTube/Serien/Filme. Als Bildschirm habe ich mir den LG 27MP59G-P  (1920 x 1080) ausgesucht, da es FC5 umsonst dazu gibt. Folgende Teile  habe ich zusammengestellt:

 - Intel Core i5-8400 CPU, 6x 2.80GHz, boxed
 - ASUS PRIME B360M-A Mainboard Sockel 1151
 - WD Blue 2TB 3,5 Zoll SATA 6Gbit/s PC-Festplatte (WD20EZRZ)
 - Samsung 500GB SSD 860 EVO Series - 2,5 Zoll
 - be quiet! Pure Power 10 | 500W CM | PC Netzteil, 80 PLUS Silver
 - ZOTAC GeForce GTX 1070 Ti 8GB Mini GDDR5 Grafikkarte - DVI/HDMI/3x DisplayPort
 - LG GH24NSD1 interner DVD-Brenner, Schwarz [M-Disc Support, 24x Speed, SATA, retail]
 - Ballistix Sport LT 16 GB Kit 2x8GB DDR4-2666 CL16 grau
 - be quiet! Silent Base 600 orange window | PC Gehäuse, Sichtfenster, schallgedämmt

Zusammen komme ich damit auf 1280€. Ist das so machbar oder sollte ich  an manchen Stellen sparen und an anderen mehr ausgeben? Die 1080 gibt es  für momentan 60€ mehr. Ich weiß aber nicht, ob ich die wirklich  brauche, da die 1070 Ti ja kaum schlechter ist.

Danke!


----------



## OinkMoo (12. Mai 2018)

Wenn du einen Full-HD Monitor besitzt, wirst du auch nicht in 4K zocken. Anders wäre eine GTX 1080 sinnvoller. Für den Preis gibt es einen Super-Rechner. Gut, die Drehzahl der HDD ist bei 5400 U/Min, finde 7200 U/min für einen Gamer besser. Dafür gibt es ja die große SSD.


----------



## xCJay (13. Mai 2018)

Ich würde keinen 27 Zoll 1080p Monitor kaufen. Das sieht bei der große einfach von der Bildqualität nicht gut aus, außer Du sitzt 2m vom Monitor weg 
Bei 1080p würde ich maximal auf 24 Zoll gehen, bei 27 Zoll dann schon 1440p.

HDD würde ich eher ne Seagate Barracuda nehmen, die ist schneller.
Beim Mainboard ist das Gigabyte B360M DS3H günstiger und besser ausgestattet. 
Graka reicht für 1080p selbst ne GTX1060 6Gb aus, da muss es keine teure 1080 sein.


----------



## Herbboy (14. Mai 2018)

GenPipapo schrieb:


> Guten Morgen,
> 
> bei notebooksbilliger.de habe ich mir Teile für einen Gaming-PC  zusammengestellt. Ich habe mich bereits zu jedem Teil viel informiert.  Trotzdem wollte ich nochmal eure Meinung dazu hören. Spielen möchte ich  Rocket League, Far Cry 5, War Thunder, usw. Ansonsten schaue ich vor  allem YouTube/Serien/Filme. Als Bildschirm habe ich mir den LG 27MP59G-P  (1920 x 1080) ausgesucht, da es FC5 umsonst dazu gibt. Folgende Teile  habe ich zusammengestellt:
> 
> ...


 Du kannst bei der SSD etwas sparen, da auch andere SSDs sehr gut sind, aber etwas günstiger. zB eine Crucial MX500 https://geizhals.de/crucial-mx500-500gb-ct500mx500ssd1-a1745351.html?hloc=de

Bei der Grafikkarte ist die Frage, ob nicht eine GTX 1070 völlig reicht. Zudem macht es keinen Sinn, die "Mini"-Version zu nehmen, außer Dir ist die Lautstärke Deines PCs egal. Die Mini ist halt besonders klein, die Lüfter auch, so dass die rel. schnell drehen müssen. 

beim Gehäuse kannst du noch einiges sparen. Man "braucht" an sich kein Gehäuse für mehr als 50-60€, da hast du genug Gehäuse, die gut durchdacht sind und auch 1-2 Lüfter dabei haben, die nicht so laut sind, und falls sie doch zu laut sind, kann man sich auch 2 Stück für 8-10€ dazukaufen und/oder sie auf 7V umpolen. Überhaupt: ein "Silent"Gehäuse ist heutzutage an sich auch nur für RICHTIGE Silentfreaks "nötig", ansonsten nicht. Du hast ja nicht mal einen richtigen CPU-Kühler eingeplant, dann macht es eh keinen Sinn, ein extra gedämmtes Gehäuse zu nehmen - mit einem 50€-Ghäuse und dazu dann einem 30€-Kühler sowie einer nicht-Mini-Grafikkarte bist du am Ende leiser unterwegs.


----------

